# Barn foundation - dirt or concrete?



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

When we built our barn, we went with dirt floors partly because of the cost (concrete is very pricey around here) but mostly because I think dirt is easier on the horses than concrete. We started with a clay base, then put on a layer of something called 32 base (it looks pretty much like road gravel) and topped it off with rubber mats.

Clay does get messy if the horses have direct access to it (even if you bed deep fluid manages to get into the dirt) mostly, I think, because it doesn't dry out quickly so then you get the cycle of wet on already wet and never drying out; and if that is not enough, you have watch you don't dig out the wet stuff or you'll end up with a crater in the stall trying to get rid of the soiled dirt. But if you did what we did you won't have a problem. 

Generally with dirt floors, my experience has been that the most maintenance will be to once in awhile have to level a divet in the dirt. This may happen if the horses stand in one place and pack an area down and/or the ground was not evenly packed to begin with so does so once the horses start using the stalls.

A plus with the dirt floors plus mats, by the way, is that you can use less bedding (something else around here that isn't as cheap as it used to be).


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Chevaux said:


> When we built our barn, we went with dirt floors partly because of the cost (concrete is very pricey around here) but mostly because I think dirt is easier on the horses than concrete. We started with a clay base, then put on a layer of something called 32 base (it looks pretty much like road gravel) and topped it off with rubber mats.
> 
> Clay does get messy if the horses have direct access to it (even if you bed deep fluid manages to get into the dirt) mostly, I think, because it doesn't dry out quickly so then you get the cycle of wet on already wet and never drying out; and if that is not enough, you have watch you don't dig out the wet stuff or you'll end up with a crater in the stall trying to get rid of the soiled dirt. But if you did what we did you won't have a problem.
> 
> ...


Thanks! And yes, my initial though was to go with dirt floors. It was my husband who wanted the concrete. Given that concrete is not good for horses and that it is expensive, I don't see the point. But I also don't want to end up with a lot of dust and mud. Can I ask you what you did in the aisle? Did you put rubber mats down everywhere? What about a wood floor? Hemlock will last about 20 yrs in a barn.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

We did our aisle in the same treatment as the stalls but without the mats. I sometimes think I'd like mats in the aisle but just haven't made the move to do that yet. I do have one mat, though, in front of my little tack room that the horses stand on when I'm working with them.

Dust does happen but it isn't horrendous. It seems to be something that happens in the summer time rather than winter (probably because the ground's basically frozen). When it is dusty, I use a watering can and sprinkle sparingly (and I do mean sparingly) and we're good to go. Also, I use a plastic garden rake (the kind for raking leaves up) to sweep the aisle -- that doesn't require much effort as you just pull the rake gently over the surface to catch the stray bits of hay and straw that end up there on occasion.

I think you could go any of several different routes if you wanted to finish the aisle floor off -- wood, concrete, paving stone, mat, etc. Whichever one it is just needs to have decent footing for the horses (most importantly non slippery) and, for me at least, not much maintenance and upkeep (apparently paving stones are notorious for having to be pulled and relevelled more often than one would like) so I can spend my time doing the fun horse stuff.


----------



## They Call Me Pete (Oct 27, 2009)

Don't skimp, it'll cost you more in the long run. I wouldn't put concrete floors in horses part but having a concrete floor to work on equipment is the only way to go in my eyes . One doesn't slide across stone/dirt on a creeper or back easily, I know. Good luck with your project


----------

